# Delaware County has hunter fatally shot by another Hunter



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

He was shot and died of his wounds this afternoon


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

That is awful. Haven't seen anything about it other than this. Prayers to the family and the shooter if it was an accident.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Either somebody wasnt wearing orange or maybe a stray bullet but prayers to all


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

CFIden said:


> That is awful. Haven't seen anything about it other than this. Prayers to the family and the shooter if it was an accident.


it was just East of the City of Delaware. Prayers for all involved


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

CFIden said:


> That is awful. Haven't seen anything about it other than this. Prayers to the family and the shooter if it was an accident.


You are right about praying for both victim and shooter. I can tell you first hand that a hunting accident impacts everyone involved. I was shot accidentally by my wife's uncle while hunting turkeys, in 2009. Only by the grace of God did I survive. One day, he came to visit me and all he could do was sit in a chair and weep and plead for me to forgive him. I finally told him he had to leave if he couldn't believe I had already forgiven him. The first reaction is most likely anger, but in a true accident all are victims. I pray for the piece of both as well


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I can find no news reports about this “accident”. But a hunter was killed in Minnesota by another hunter. Wasn’t wearing blaze orange, or so it was reported, and shot at dusk, when blaze orange looks gray. Smdh.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

I confirmed it thru an ODNR Officer, and also a person who was on scene. But I agree, there has been no news about it.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Father accidentally shot son in hunting accident, saw on the web. Delaware county


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Was on the news tonight. Son who was shot not wearing orange.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Elyria native dies in hunting accident in Delaware County, reports say


Andrew Smith, 28, was accidentally shot by his father while they were hunting on Dec. 2, according to the Delaware County Sheriff's Office.




www.cleveland.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Awful tragedy prayers sent out to the family.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

If I live to be 100 years old I will never be able to comprehend how somebody mistakes a person for a deer


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Not sure I'd be able to go on after doing something like this...awful.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shoots at 5:45?


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Awful tragedy, could not imagine what that father is feeling... Seems weird though a group of "experienced hunters" per the article not wearing orange and shooting after legal shooting time as bobk pointed out.. Sad none the less

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Truly feel sorry for this family. Couldn’t imagine having to live with that

yet still don’t know how on earth you mistake a human for a deer


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Could very well have been a line of fire incident. I knew a guy from in my church a number of years ago that went out for a couple of hour before his shift started at work, he shot a a deer along the top of a hill and missed. He went to work and when he came out of the mine there was news that a lady that was walking a couple of miles from where he was got struck and killed by a bullet. He immediately contacted authorities and it was determined that the .243 he was using inflicted the wound. He was fined and lost his hunting privileges for 10 years. To this day decades later he hasn't hunted and has to live with it. Sad incident but you can't call that bullet back after you pull the trigger. Many have got away with raining out lead at a target, hard to believe a bullet that light can travel that far and still be fatal.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The father also stated that he shot at 545. Its way to dark at that time to be shooting. And the kid supposedly wasn't wearing orange. Something doesn't quite add up


----------



## slimefishing (May 6, 2015)

I cant imagine how the father feels Prayer to him


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah, that’s bad. But most places you can only shoot 30 mins before sunrise and after sunset. Amazing what 15 mins can do to the light at those times.


----------

